
The Intellectual War on Race - alive2007
https://medium.com/@omarh/the-war-on-race-e8556a3ba168
======
thaumasiotes
> IQ is highly correlated with heritability.

> ‘The Bell Curve’ talked about the correlation between IQ and heritability
> over time

I can't wait to start hearing about Igon Values.

~~~
alive2007
I noticed that myself. I clarified my point. IQ is heritable within observable
socioeconomic brackets.

